# What brand tub valve is this



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

It is a deck type made of heavy brass and chrome as you can see. I don/t think it is a Delta. But the home was built in 1986 or 87. The stems are frozen up because they don't use the tub at all, only adjacent shower. I am afraid to put too much pressure on the stem. The handles have a small Allen wrench about 1/16" I am guessing. There is no access to the underside of the tub. I thought I would remove the valve stems and soak them in Vinegar and then replace any parts but I need to know what brand it is. The company is so proud of its valves that it does not put a brand name on it anywhere I can see. Maybe the underside but I can not access it. TIA gents.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Run away fast.. dont walk... that is gonna
cause you nothing but greif...

if you dont have shut offs that you can access to for that tub faucet, 
its not your fault or responsibility to make it right......

if they understand and are willing to pay you to install a new faucet in case this
one dies on the operating table, then proceed with utmost caution.......


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe American Standard. Only one I can think of right now that has low spouts and stems like that. Or try Price Pfister, i also remember them having a setup similar to that.

Edit: Are their lav faucets matching? Maybe there is something on the lav valve body or trim if they are.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Price Pfister is my guess too. Sometimes letting them soak overnight in penetrating oil works, but, yeah I'd try talking them into a new faucet.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Kohler ' Flairs' faucet?? Reason for carry deep well sockets set on truck..


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Delta handles possibly a pfister valve

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Try channel locks a crescent and a torch ... Pit your crescent on the nut after heating it up a bit then tap the crescent counter clockwise you'll get it but be gentle

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Wd40 and a Tub stem wrench. No fear-it's brass.


----------



## beanburner (Apr 30, 2012)

good possibility that was a harden brass faucet


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

First look I say it's price pfister


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Give it a little tighten first, not enough to actually move anything, just enough force to loosen up any crud in the threads. Has a tendency to help. One possibility is if that threaded tube is too long and they bottomed it out in the valve body, it could be basically locking the nut in.

Looks like a new faucet would involve new tile too at the least. That tile is ugly and outdated anyways.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Screw it.... replace it with a MOENTROL and be a hero.....


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Screw it.... replace it with a MOENTROL and be a hero.....


Thank you rjbphd, But my feeling are hurt because I picked out that ugly tile myself..... just kidding. Thanks for your suggestions. I took my deep socket set over to the tub and removed the valve stems and soaked them in vinegar for about 6 hours. They turned bright copper and brass colors but the stem to the body of the stem are still frozen up. I called Delta and the rep there did not seem to be interested in helping me that much. He stated that the valve was too old to be covered under the warranty. I just need a site that has all brands of stems to see if I can locate new ones. The owner wants to keep the costs down so I am trying to repair instead of replace. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Give it a little tighten first, not enough to actually move anything, just enough force to loosen up any crud in the threads. Has a tendency to help. One possibility is if that threaded tube is too long and they bottomed it out in the valve body, it could be basically locking the nut in.
> 
> Looks like a new faucet would involve new tile too at the least. That tile is ugly and outdated anyways.


Chonkie, I tried to remove the treaded nipple that you screw the finish chrome onto but I am chewing up the threads with my channel locks and it is too tight to come loose. I haven't heated it up with my solder torch yet because I think there might be small O-rings between the actual stem and the body that screws into the Valve body. Hope I am making this clear. Thanks for your suggestions...much appreciated.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Take the parts outside and soak it with PBlaster for a few hours. You can get it at an auto parts store. It's better than w d 40 but really stinks.
When you get them out I prefer danco perfect match stem book.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Check in here, you need to download the catalog but it's worth it (almost every single stem and washer), I got it from a friend at Ferguson (they order it from there) ..... http://www.kissler.com/products.html


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Check out alfano plumbing online. Big resource for stems


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Check in here, you need to download the catalog but it's worth it (almost every single stem and washer), I got it from a friend at Ferguson (they order it from there) ..... http://www.kissler.com/products.html


Thank you Gargalaxy....great catalog. I thought I had seen a variety of stems...had no clue as to the plethora of available parts. Thank you for your support.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Check out alfano plumbing online. Big resource for stems


Wow... another great catalog site for stems ect... Thank you for your support.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Take the parts outside and soak it with PBlaster for a few hours. You can get it at an auto parts store. It's better than w d 40 but really stinks.
> When you get them out I prefer danco perfect match stem book.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have AeroKroil (may be spelled wrong) in a Orange spray can. It smells but the odor is not too distasteful. I think it is better than WD-40. I have never seen PBlaster before, that I am aware of. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

srloren said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have AeroKroil (may be spelled wrong) in a Orange spray can. It smells but the odor is not too distasteful. I think it is better than WD-40. I have never seen PBlaster before, that I am aware of. Thanks again for the help.


So.... what brand is it??


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> So.... what brand is it??


I have not found the exact stem but it looks like a Harden. I am going to go back and pull the stem again and take a photo next to a ruler. I will measure all of the dimensions that I can and send them to http://arpny.com/pdf/cartridges.pdf. They seem to have one of the better catalogs. I have looked at 3 catalogs and the Harden seems to be the closest to my stem. BTW, my stem has a slot that allows the handle to turn only so far. It looks like a roll pin is what stops the adjustment from on to off. I will post a photo of it on this site just incase anyone else runs into this valve. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

srloren said:


> I have not found the exact stem but it looks like a Harden. I am going to go back and pull the stem again and take a photo next to a ruler. I will measure all of the dimensions that I can and send them to http://arpny.com/pdf/cartridges.pdf. They seem to have one of the better catalogs. I have looked at 3 catalogs and the Harden seems to be the closest to my stem. BTW, my stem has a slot that allows the handle to turn only so far. It looks like a roll pin is what stops the adjustment from on to off. I will post a photo of it on this site just incase anyone else runs into this valve. Thanks again for your help.


Having difficulty uploading photos so here is URL:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/srloren-21104/albums/unknown-roman-tub-valve-stem-maker/

Please let me know if you cannot access them. Thanks Loren Sr.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

srloren said:


> Having difficulty uploading photos so here is URL:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/srloren-21104/albums/unknown-roman-tub-valve-stem-maker/
> 
> Please let me know if you cannot access them. Thanks Loren Sr.


Redirects to the wrong page for me. Famous bankruptcies post by Plumber from 2012.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Redirects to the wrong page for me. Famous bankruptcies post by Plumber from 2012.


It goes to the photos of the valve on my computer. You might want to run your Anti-Virus Program to see if it catches anything. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Redirects to the wrong page for me. Famous bankruptcies post by Plumber from 2012.


Same here.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Since I can't view the pics, but you stated it looked like a Harden stem, is it this one?

If it is, this site has them. https://deabath.com/Faucet_and_Fauc...ndles_and_stems/harden_handles_and_stems.html

Or contact someone at http://www.auburnbathintl.com/hardenCD.htm


----------

